# two women having lunch



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Two women had been having a friendly lunch when the subject turned to sex.

"You know, John and I have been having some sexual problems" Linda told her friend.

That's amazing!" Mary replied, "So have Tom and I. We're thinking of going to a sex therapist" said Linda.

"Oh, we could never do that! We'd be too embarrassed!" responded Mary. "But after you go, will you please tell me how it went?"

Several weeks passed and they met for lunch again. "So, how did the sex therapy work out, Linda?"

"Things couldn't be better!", Linda exclaimed. "We began with a physical exam, and afterward the doctor said he was certain he could help us. He told us to stop at the grocery store on the way home and buy a bunch of grapes and a dozen donuts. He told us to sit on the floor nude, and toss the grapes and donuts at each other. Every grape that went into my vagina, John had to get it out with his tongue. Every donut that I ringed his penis with, I had to eat. Our sex life is wonderful, in fact it's better than it's ever been!"

With that endorsement, Mary talked her husband into an appointment with the same sex therapist. After the physical exams were completed the doctor called Mary and Tom into his office. "I'm afraid there is nothing I can do for you," he said.

But doctor," Mary complained, "You did such good for Linda and John, surely you must have a suggestion for us! Please, please, can't you give us some help? Any help at all?"

"Well, OK," the doctor answered "On your way home, I want you to stop at the grocery store and buy a sack of apples and a box of Cheerios..."


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

BUMP oldie but goldie!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Halo in Reverse (Jan 11, 2017)

Ha Ha - very good....ive just asked my wife to put oranges & hula hoops of the shopping list


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Halo in Reverse said:


> Ha Ha - very good....ive just asked my wife to put oranges & hula hoops of the shopping list


Thought you were bragging then, but I realised you meant_ savoury_ Hula Hoops!  :lol:   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

